# Antenna got ripped off of my '96 sentra gxe...



## raider32assasin (May 5, 2005)

Guess someone needed a crack pipe more than I needed to listen to Tom Tolbert on KNBR sportstalk on my drive home from work. Anyway, since the antenna got ripped off, is the mast the only thing I need to replace, and if so, what is the process. I would hate to take the whole damn fender off to get a new antenna in there. Thank you in advance to anybody that can help.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

i have my antenna in my trunk i don't even use it.. i listen to cds.


----------



## raider32assasin (May 5, 2005)

*antenna*

I listen to cd's constantly, but I will need an antenna because I want to hook my Ipod up, and it goes by the frequency through the antenna. So, if anybody knows about this, if I can just replace the mast and how to go about doing it, it would be greatly appreciated.
:cheers:


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

That happened to me a few years back. Just replace the mast. Go to utozone or another part store and get a replacement antenna. It will have different connectors for different cars, just try them out and see wich fits in the antenna hole. No need to take the fender off. I got a shortened antenna for mine.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can get a mast from greg i think it like 4-5 bux or so.. dont again i repeat done go with after market antenna for it will give you the shittiest reception ever !


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

do oem nissan headunits have aux inputs? sorry i never really like those fm tuners... but if you're satisfied thats cool


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I agrre reception is a little worse than with the oem one but it is also half the size. I still get okay reception because of my hu but the new one looks so much better.


----------

